# Prog House Mix circa 2003



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Lots of people have been posting mixes recently, so I thought I'd do the same :thumb:

This was created back in 2003 and is influenced by the Global Underground mixes I was listening to at the time. It's a little less 'reach for the lasers / niiiice one bruvvva' as some of the mixes on here, but it may appeal to someone 

Tracklisting:

Amber - Anyway (Steve Porter Unreleased Mix 1) 
Sultan & The Greek - Wadi 
Maurice & Noble - Hoochie Coochie Man (I'm Ready Mix) 
Cassius Vs. Seig - Sound of Violence (USA Mix) 
Sarah McLachlan - Fallen (Satoshi Tomiie Interpretation) 
Sander Kleinenberg ft. Miss Bunty - Work To Do 
Sultan & The Greek - Rezin 
Moguai - U Know Y (Starecase Mix) 
Amber - Anyway (Steve Porter Unreleased Mix 2) 
Holden & Thompson - Nothing ('93 Returning Mix)

Stream / download here:

__
https://soundcloud.com/jimmy-the-saint%2Fproghouse2003


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Really nice mix Jimmy, track listing is very Global Underground like you say. Bit dark but warms up nicely. Particularly like the Sarah McLachlan track.


----------

